# Jetting kitchen sink stacks



## Rotorking (Feb 18, 2021)

Good morning everybody looking for techniques in jetting kitchen vent stacks from the roof down,new to jetting ,if your cleaning 4 storie apartment building from the roof i presume you have to have someone in the apartments below to watch for back up whats your techniques


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Rotorking said:


> Good morning everybody looking for techniques in jetting kitchen vent stacks from the roof down,new to jetting ,if your cleaning 4 storie apartment building from the roof i presume you have to have someone in the apartments below to watch for back up whats your techniques


We have the general mini-jetter, essentially an electric pressure washer in a toolbox. I can't imagine bringing anything bigger/heavier onto a pitched roof. It was 1000$ and works great, but I suggest just getting a good electric pressure washer and then buying the 1/8" hose and nozzles from general.

I would cap all the sink stub outs if I was going to do that. Or just jet it from the basement/below.


----------



## Rotorking (Feb 18, 2021)

Right now thats my pan i usually pass a mini rotor from the kichen sink top floor washout debris with water at times filling ithe sink up and letting it go keeping an eye below fir back up then cable by the cleanout using a gardenhose


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Rotorking said:


> Right now thats my pan i usually pass a mini rotor from the kichen sink top floor washout debris with water at times filling ithe sink up and letting it go keeping an eye below fir back up then cable by the cleanout using a gardenhose


Is english your first language?


----------



## Rotorking (Feb 18, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> Is english your first





skoronesa said:


> Is english your first language?


politeley and us canadians are polite us canadians would call you a big Doorknob


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Rotorking said:


> Right now thats my pan i usually pass a mini rotor from the kichen sink top floor washout debris with water at times filling ithe sink up and letting it go keeping an eye below fir back up then cable by the cleanout using a gardenhose


Wait,what????


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Rotorking said:


> politeley and us canadians are polite us canadians would call you a big Doorknob



LMFAO..skoso new nick name..I couldnt resist buddy( skoso)..laugh its a joke


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Jetting kitchen stacks.... Hmm I think you should just keep doing it how your doing it... jetting finds more problems


----------

